# Sentinel Weapon Options



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

does anyone know what I should equip the single Sentinel you get in the battleforce with? I dont intend to take many, either that one or the minimum number, as some extra firepower for my troops, any thoughts? Ill already have plenty of tank-killing ability with many melta-guns and lascannons


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Magnetize the weapons mounts so that you can switch it back and forth. My favorite build is still a multilaser with HK missiles. Altho I've been planning on trying out some heavy sentinels with plasma cannons, just for fun and giggles.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

OMG thats brilliant!, so now, for example if I was to go against a troop heavy army I could stick on the heavy flamer, or multi-laser ( Good against Inf right? ) or a Lascannon against tank spam armies :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Multi-lasers are great against higher toughness stuff and light vehicles, as well as infantry due to their rate of fire.
I love them on my Chimera's


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

If you're not sure then maybe go for a Missile launcher? That way you have the power to kill heavy infantry, light/medium vehicles and to immobilise heavy vehicles. As well as the ability to cause multiple wounds to light infantry.

Or possibly an autocannon, not only do you have the power, but you also have the ability to cause multiple wounds.

Really it depends on what you want the sentinel to do, if fighting S3 troops the go for a heavy flamer and charge them in the assault phase, works for me 9 times out of 10. But if you're fighting a vehicle heavy army then a mobile lascannon never goes amiss.

Are you going for a normal sentienl pose or aare you going adventurous?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Scout Sentinels with Autocannons, Multilaser or Missile Launcher + Hunter Killer Missile are my favourite combo's at the moment for side/rear shots on vehicles or putting wounds on some MC's.

One Armoured Sentinel with a Plasma Cannon isn't a bad bet, either. Fairly expensive points wise tho but can kill way more than it's worth if you target the right things (Terminators)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Plasma Cannon sounds Ok, though I may just go for Multi - Laser, Hunter Killer Missle combo , and the fact that that missle in the sprues is just....:laugh: massive


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

Be careful in which Sentinel you choose, though. Is a front armor value of 12 really worth the extra 20 points, the loss of MTC and Scouts?

Scout Sentinel

-Cheaper
-MTC
-Scouts
-Open topped

Armoured Sentinel

-More expensive
-Not open topped
-Front AV of 12
-Ability to field heavier weapons
-Loss of MTC
-Loss of Scouts

Personally, I'm quite fond on three outflanking ML sentinels, with a HK missile or two if points permit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Scout Sentinels tend to be at their best when outflanking and in squads of two or three models. Outflanking means that it's easy to get side and sometimes even rear armor shots on vehicles, so multi-lasers are probably the safest bet.

Personally though, I'm more of an Armored Sentinel fan. The front AV of 12 is far too good to waste. It's true that they're more expensive than Scout Sentinels and aren't quite as flexible, but what they lack in flexibility they make up for in survivability and reliability.

Many of the most successful Imperial Guard armies present a wall of AV12 vehicles to the enemy. Valkyries, Vendettas, Chimeras and Armored Sentinels all have this armor value. Since none of these vehicles are particularly points-heavy for what they do it's easy to field a relatively large number of them even in smaller games.

By fielding so many similarly armored targets, no one vehicle stands out compared to the rest. There aren't any 'easy kills' for the enemy to capitalize on. That means that your Armored Sentinels will be free to fire away and will take only limited return fire, greatly increasing their overall effectiveness.


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

One benefit of the Armoured sentinel is that you can use it to charge most infantry squads on the field whilst being safe from retalitaion 90% of the time. 

Sentinels can be used agressively, to shoot then charge squads, or to tie up large CC squads giving you time to manouver you squads into safer postions.


----------

